# Dress Regs Link



## adbahadur (2 Dec 2011)

Hello,

This is my first post (besides my post in the Application Process Samples thread), so let me start by thanking the moderators and members of the forum for having provided me with an invaluable resource for everything from first thoughts to retirement.

Now that that's done, and I apologize in advance if I commit the cardinal sin of asking for info that's available elsewhere, I was wondering if someone could direct me to an official PDF containing up-to-date Dress Regs. From searching the site I've found excerpts and links to this address: http://www.skyhawks.forces.gc.ca/lf/Downloads/cfp265.pdf , which seems to be no longer supported by the CF. The stickied note in this same board (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81170.0.html) leads to the same dead-end 404 link.

I realize that most basic questions are answered in some way on these forums or through the CF site, and I would like to point out that I'm not looking for any particular answer, I am just wondering if there is a single official document I can use as a reference in the future (and which might be needed to update a few of those posts I've mentioned).

Thank you.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Dec 2011)

You will get told everything you need to know about dress when you are no longer an applicant.


----------



## Hurricane (26 Dec 2011)

Since I assume you are still an applicant from CDN Aviator's post, are you looking for the dress regs so that you can take toem on basic training and attempt to pull them out when an instructor tells you that you are dressed incorrectly? If so, that would be a very bad idea.....


----------

